# Gentoo 2007 grafische Installation

## CeWe

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem neuen Gentoo 2007.

Und wzar kann man das ja per LivdDVD und grafischem installer installieren. Ist das eine normale Installation á la Ubuntu oder ähnlichen LiveCD-installern, oder ist es Gentoo-Like und nur ein grafisches Frontend fürs partitionieren und ich sitz dann 6 Stunden da bis alles kompiliert ist?

Also ich mein wird dann alles von DVD neu kompiliert oder einfach nur auf die HD kopiert (was schneller wäre)?

Und noch ne zweite Frage, falls das wie ne Gentoo standart-installation nur kompiliert: Gibts eine Gnome-Gentoo version die bereits vorkompiliert ist, zum installieren? Hat man damit Performanceeinbußungen?

----------

## doedel

Vorcompiliert gibt es nur die Stage und GRP Pakete. Aber vom Installer ist eh abzuraten, Gentoo sollte man schon von Hand installieren. Dauert auch nicht sehr viel länger als wenn der Installer (der in der 2006.1 noch sehr buggy war, wie er jetzt ist weiss ich nicht). alles macht.

Eine CD wird nie kopiert, ausser du lässt dir die Stage von der CD machen, aber dann hast du immer noch kein X und so.

----------

## dertobi123

 *CeWe wrote:*   

> Also ich mein wird dann alles von DVD neu kompiliert oder einfach nur auf die HD kopiert (was schneller wäre)?

 

Der Installer kann beides, du bist mit dem "networkless" Installationsmodus wohl am besten Beraten. Dieser kopiert ein Bassisystem und wenn gewünscht auch ein GNOME (und/oder KDE?) von der DVD auf die Platte.

 *CeWe wrote:*   

> Und noch ne zweite Frage, falls das wie ne Gentoo standart-installation nur kompiliert: Gibts eine Gnome-Gentoo version die bereits vorkompiliert ist, zum installieren? Hat man damit Performanceeinbußungen?

 

Siehe oben. Performanceeinbußen ... möglicherweise im Meßbaren Bereich - sicherlich nicht in einem Bereich den man beim normalen Arbeiten bemerken würde.

----------

## CeWe

Also wäre Sabayon dann wahrscheinlich eher was für mich?

----------

## dertobi123

Solange du das Sabayon nach der Installation nicht aktualisieren möchtest.

----------

## CeWe

....Und es gibt keine Möglichkeit, ein gentoo basissystem mit gnome ganz ohne (zumindest bei der installation) kompilieren zu installieren?

----------

## dertobi123

Netzwerkloser Installationsmodus mit dem Installer - schrieb ich doch bereits  :Wink: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

Hmm, im Prinzip geht das schon, aber macht das wirklich Sinn? Ist dann nicht Ubuntu oder sowas einfach passender? Nicht das ich irgendwem Gentoo ausreden möchte, aber eigentlich macht doch erst der Einsatz der USE-Flags und das dann nötige Kompilieren Gentoo zu dem, was es ist. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## hoschi

Na ja.

Zuerst das System mit einer Stage3 zu installieren funktioniert letztend Endes besser, als mit einer Stage1 anzufangen. Nach der schnellen Installation kann man bequem alles einstellen und ändern, eventuell sogar den Compiler-Wechseln (wegen Unterstützung für eine neue CPU zum Beispiel) oder das WLAN einrichten, danach mit emerge einmal System (Core-System + Toolchain) und dann mit World (gesamtes System) durchkompilieren und das Wunschsystem ist perfekt.

Ich habe mir das irgendwann mal angewoehnt, weil ich aus irgend einem Grund einen GCC aus dem Testing-Zweig wollte. Und das klappt ja mit der Stage1 nicht ohne Anpassungen (man könnte das Stage1-Build-Script auch entsprechend selbst ändern), da man sonst eigentlich dreimal (!) durchkompilieren müsste  :Rolling Eyes: 

Okay. Offtopic.

----------

## ConiKost

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Na ja.
> 
> Zuerst das System mit einer Stage3 zu installieren funktioniert letztend Endes besser, als mit einer Stage1 anzufangen. Nach der schnellen Installation kann man bequem alles einstellen und ändern, eventuell sogar den Compiler-Wechseln (wegen Unterstützung für eine neue CPU zum Beispiel) oder das WLAN einrichten, danach mit emerge einmal System (Core-System + Toolchain) und dann mit World (gesamtes System) durchkompilieren und das Wunschsystem ist perfekt.
> 
> Ich habe mir das irgendwann mal angewoehnt, weil ich aus irgend einem Grund einen GCC aus dem Testing-Zweig wollte. Und das klappt ja mit der Stage1 nicht ohne Anpassungen (man könnte das Stage1-Build-Script auch entsprechend selbst ändern), da man sonst eigentlich dreimal (!) durchkompilieren müsste 
> ...

 

Hi, sicher? Ich installiere bis heute immer noch Stage 1 ~x86 und ~amd64 ... klappt 1a bei mir. Keine Errors oder sonst was.

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Na ja.
> 
> Zuerst das System mit einer Stage3 zu installieren funktioniert letztend Endes besser, als mit einer Stage1 anzufangen. Nach der schnellen Installation kann man bequem alles einstellen und ändern, eventuell sogar den Compiler-Wechseln (wegen Unterstützung für eine neue CPU zum Beispiel) oder das WLAN einrichten, danach mit emerge einmal System (Core-System + Toolchain) und dann mit World (gesamtes System) durchkompilieren und das Wunschsystem ist perfekt.
> 
> Ich habe mir das irgendwann mal angewoehnt, weil ich aus irgend einem Grund einen GCC aus dem Testing-Zweig wollte. Und das klappt ja mit der Stage1 nicht ohne Anpassungen (man könnte das Stage1-Build-Script auch entsprechend selbst ändern), da man sonst eigentlich dreimal (!) durchkompilieren müsste 
> ...

 

wiso das bootstrap script abändern, wenn es eh ein emerge durchführt und dadurch die neuste gcc-version installiert wird?

----------

## hoschi

Ich sehe gerade, das was man heute als Stage1 anbietet ist nicht mit der damaligen Stage1 gleichzusetzen, was eine Erklärung schwierig macht. Hier mal eine Begriffserkärung:

 GCC, der Compiler

 Toolchain, Compiler und das ganze Zeug dazu wie autoconf usw.

 System, das Core-System mit der GLIBC,STDLIBC++, weiteren Librays, dem Baselayout, Bash, Core-Utils, less...

 World, alles: Also auch noch die ganzen zusätzlich installierten Librarys und Anwendungen (fbi, mplayer, vim, gnome, x11, cups...)

Bei einer ursprünglichen Stage1 geschieht folgendes. Zunächt kompiliert ihr mit dem Compiler der CD die Toolchain die ihr in der Stage1 habt, die Toolchain enthält den Compiler aus dem stabilen Zweig. Danch mit dem nun optimierten Compiler der Toolchain das eigentliche System.

Klassische Stage1:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Stage1 installieren*
> 
> 2. bootstrap.sh
> ...

 

Klassische Stage1, mit Compilerwechsel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Stage1 installieren*
> 
> 2. bootstrap.sh
> ...

 

Laut heutigen Handbuch installiert man eine Stage1 heute so:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Stage3 installieren
> 
> 2.1 optimal konfigurieren (eventuell anderen Compiler installieren)
> ...

 

Wie man es machen sollte um eine optimiertes System zu erhalten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Stage3 installieren
> 
> 2.1 optimal konfigurieren (eventuell anderen Compiler installieren)
> ...

 

Die Kompilierungskreisläufe:

Nun, wenn ihr das Major-Release des GCC wechselt enthält dieser neue Fähigkeiten und erzeugt somit effektiveren Programmcode. Deswegen kompiliert man das System nach dem Compilerwechsel auch einmal komplett durch mit "emerge - eworld". Allerdings wäre es natürlich sinnvoll zuerst mit dem nun hoffentlich irgendwie besseren Compiler erst sich selber durchzumkompilieren, dann enthält man nämlich gleich mal wieder einen besseren GCC (es kann sein dass dabei erst bestimmte Features aktiv werden, ausserdem wird der GCC dabei theoretisch selbst schneller). Und dann erst das komplette System.

Mit Portage das System durchkompilieren, anstatt mit bootstrap.sh:

Bootstrap.sh ist nicht nötig, den mit  "emerge -e system && emerge -e world" erreiche ich das Ziel einfacher und effizienter. Ausserdem erwische ich damit alle Programme. Das Bootstrap-Script macht heute einfach keinen Sinn mehr und weil meine Methode eben auch geschickter ist, gibt es die Stage1 so nicht mehr. Das Bootstrap-Script ist wirklich nur noch fuer Entwickler interessant.

Ist das nicht Wahnsinn, diese ganze Rumkompiliererei?

Man hängt hier quasi schon immer in einem Henne-Ei-Problem, das Wort Bootstrap verdeutlicht das auch. Uebersetzt heisst Bootstrap so viel wie "selbsterzeugender Kreislauf". Der Bootstrap bzw. die Kompilierung mit "emerge -e system && emerge -e world" löst dieses Problem auf magische und ziemlich aufwendige Weise. Rechtfertigen kann man diesen Aufwand, wenigstens als Deutscher mit Gründlichkeit. Den die Performancegewinne sind wirklich nicht mehr messbar. Zumindest ist das meine Entschuldigung  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und die liebe Geschichte...

Der Bau des ersten Linux-Systems auf dem ein GCC lief ist quasi der Urknall gewesen. Zumindest ist das irgendwie so wichtig wie das erste Booten eines Linux-Kernels. Linux konnte sich damit selbst reproduzieren. Davor hat es immer Starthilfe von Minix gebraucht. Es konnte sich bis dahin nicht Bootstrapen, es konnte sich nicht selbst erzeugen. Es konnte auch keinen Programmcode fuer sich erzeugen.

----------

